# Hardest videogames ever?



## Spinal22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't know if a thread of this is already created...^^;

So for you, who is the hardest videogames you've played (and maybe finished)?

For me :
- Ghoul's and Ghost, the serie (I finished the four games, and my favourite is the SNES one).
- Ikaruga (switched color is a f**ing great idea in a shoot'em up game).
- The legend of Zelda : The adventure of Link (damn it, a 2D scrolling zelda without map in the dungeons, but I love it, and finished it, wtf, Dark Link is the final boss).


----------



## Kajet (Mar 22, 2010)

Tetris, I CANNOT BEAT IT!!!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 22, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Tetris, I CANNOT BEAT IT!!!



That's the whole point, eventually you're going to lose.


----------



## Rai Toku (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmm... The Etrian Odyssey series for the DS, for games I've been able to finish/get past halfway. The game is sadistic at best at some points (especially the first time you encounter a F.O.E., and the first time you get to the third floor), and downright cruel at others, though completion is still possible for even the most unlucky player.

IWBTG for everything else.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 22, 2010)

Vay got challanging at some spots. 
Ikaruga in the mode where you have to absorb bullets to gain ammo.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 22, 2010)

Tetris: The Grandmaster series by Arika.  Beatable, but you will have a hell of a time doing it.


----------



## Seas (Mar 22, 2010)

'I wanna be the guy', and Mario hacks, for example 'Syobon action' .
Those are made to be extremely hard, and frustrating, unless you play it for it's entertainment value of how ridiculous the whole thing is.


----------



## yak (Mar 22, 2010)

The original Unreal Tournament, most difficult setting.
The only game where 'nightmare' difficulty was not the same walk in the park, only with enemies three times the normal health - and actually felt like my hands were going to fall off.


----------



## Liam (Mar 22, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Those are made to be extremely hard, and frustrating, unless you play it for it's entertainment value of how ridiculous the whole thing is.


That's the point of ridiculously hard games.
Also, The Impossible Game (XBX) is a bit easy for this category.


----------



## kiro02 (Mar 22, 2010)

Godhand set to level die. resident evil 5 on professional.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 22, 2010)

Megaman classic series. I've beaten 6 a few times, but I can't beat any of the others. Airman's a bitch.


----------



## DomiNekoyasha (Mar 22, 2010)

Geist for the GC (I hate it but it's so F***ing hard!), 007 Agent under Fire for the GC, gawd...there's so many! And Jet Set Radio Future for the X-Box...Damn! Too hard! yet,it's fun. And don't get me started on the Oddworld series!


----------



## furatail (Mar 22, 2010)

Spinal22 said:


> Don't know if a thread of this is already created...^^;
> 
> So for you, who is the hardest videogames you've played (and maybe finished)?
> 
> ...



I'll agree with Ghoul's and Ghost. I never could beat that game on Genesis. At least not when I was 12.
Zelda wasn't too difficult but that final Dark Link fight was incredibly hard. I eventually just kept playing until I got lucky.


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's the whole point, eventually you're going to lose.









Also, Ikaruga is a fucking great game :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's the whole point, eventually you're going to lose.



Tetris = The Game?


(You all lost)


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 22, 2010)

gah I LOST THE GAME.
thats your hardest game right there...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't recall ever finishing that Aladdin SEGA Megadrive game.

THERE IS LAVA SHOOTING UP AND ROCKS FALLING DOWN AT ME WTF I'M A LITTLE KID I CAN'T HANDLE THIS SHIT OJESUS WHY ;____;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 22, 2010)

The Adventures of Batman & Robin (The Genesis one)



xcliber said:


> Megaman classic series. I've beaten 6 a few times, but I can't beat any of the others. Airman's a bitch.


Big lols were had.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't think of one specific title, but I think the hardest games are the "survive and escape" scenarios (zombie apocalypse, cloned dinosaur escape, etc.).


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh, I have another one!

Kafei and Anju's mask quest in Majora's Mask.
FFFF---
It took all three days to complete, and you HAD to tackle Sakon's hideout on the final day, with ONE shot to get it right.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 22, 2010)

There's some Japanese space shooter game (think Gradius) that I forget the name of, but I've heard that no one's ever beaten it without cheating or using continues.

And La-Mulana, if don't use a guide. Some of its riddles are confusing as fuck.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, I have another one!
> 
> Kafei and Anju's mask quest in Majora's Mask.
> FFFF---
> It took all three days to complete, and you HAD to tackle Sakon's hideout on the final day, with ONE shot to get it right.



and the Couple's Mask didn't even do anything

at least it was shiny


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 22, 2010)

What was that one skiing game in the 90's where that goddamn yeti kept eating you?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF YETIS THERE WERE TWO


----------



## Neon_Infection (Mar 22, 2010)

SkiFree and that god damn yeti!


----------



## Lobar (Mar 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What was that one skiing game in the 90's where that goddamn yeti kept eating you?
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF YETIS THERE WERE TWO



SkiFree.  Supposedly it's possible to avoid both, but I sure haven't done it.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 22, 2010)

SkiFree *consumed* my childhood. ;_;

And then our '98 died, but it's stored away and I'm going to revive it because I love it.


----------



## Teco (Mar 22, 2010)

Ikaruga oh god AAAAHHH *cries* 
Demon Souls.
Any online game when you're playing against ME. >D


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ninja Gaiden II on Normal is a pain, on hard it is nearly impossible to finish.


----------



## Teco (Mar 22, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Ninja Gaiden II on Normal is a pain, on hard it is nearly impossible to finish.


 
Oh god Ninja Gaiden. I think I suppressed my memories of these games.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2010)

Battletoads. :V


----------



## Spinal22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, I have another one!
> 
> Kafei and Anju's mask quest in Majora's Mask.
> FFFF---
> It took all three days to complete, and you HAD to tackle Sakon's hideout on the final day, with ONE shot to get it right.


 
I remember this! Majora Mask was pretty hard too!
And... when the game was on the store, Internet wasn't still here!XD


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 22, 2010)

Lobar said:


> SkiFree.  Supposedly it's possible to avoid both, but I sure haven't done it.


Apparently, the wiki you linked said that the yeti shows up when you complete your run. And if you continue to avoid, you're going for broke. But goddamn was that game fun! We always made it a contest to see how long you could avoid the Yeti. XD



Spinal22 said:


> - The legend of Zelda : The adventure of Link (damn it, a 2D scrolling zelda without map in the dungeons, but I love it, and finished it, wtf, Dark Link is the final boss).



I fucking loved this game. Took me forever to beat the first time. The best trick to beat Dark Link is to just hang back at the left side of the screen and slash like mad.

Anydangway, some other hard ones:

-Mach Rider. The pseudo 3D scrolling made it impossible to judge where the obstacles were before it was too late, and there was a blind spot between the rearview screen and the game screen, which was enough for the quadrunners to slide all the way to the other side of the road and kill you.

-Double Dragon. It's just plain fucking hard. I have NEVER passed level 3.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 22, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Battletoads. :V



I watched a video on Youtube of the flying bike level.
What.
The.
Hell.


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, I have another one!
> 
> Kafei and Anju's mask quest in Majora's Mask.
> FFFF---
> It took all three days to complete, and you HAD to tackle Sakon's hideout on the final day, with ONE shot to get it right.




Why don't we just say "Majora's MasK", and leave it at that? 

I wasted many days of my life trying to get 100% completion without a guide. Do you know how counterintuitive video-game logic can be sometimes? Especially when you're on a friggin time limit?

Oh well. At least it had a kickass commercial...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> SkiFree *consumed* my childhood. ;_;
> 
> And then our '98 died, but it's stored away and I'm going to revive it because I love it.



You know you can just download it? 

http://ski.ihoc.net/ 

Down at the bottom there is "downloads"

Horray for google~


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why don't we just say "Majora's MasK", and leave it at that?
> 
> I wasted many days of my life trying to get 100% completion without a guide. Do you know how counterintuitive video-game logic can be sometimes? Especially when you're on a friggin time limit?
> 
> Oh well. At least it had a kickass commercial...



Bomber's Notebook = impossible.
And back then I was impressionable to LIES on the Internet. :c

That advert is creepy cool.


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That advert is creepy cool.



I first saw it in a movie theatre. That made it even scarier.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I watched a video on Youtube of the flying bike level.
> What.
> The.
> Hell.



Are we talking about the first hoverbike sequence? If so, it was balls-to-the-fucking-wall hard for me, especially when I was trying to hit the warp.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

I heard Devil May Cry 3 was the hardest game in the series, I didn't get too far into the game before I sold it.

Ocarina of Time was a ridiculous game...beat after 4 years of having it..


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

SkiFree was the shit. You can beat the yeti by pressing 'F'

Makes you twice as fast.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 22, 2010)

Eternal Champions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_Champions


----------



## Zydala (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm surprised Siren hasn't come up in here yet.

But that was sort of a "lame" hard and not like a fun challenging hard. I don't think I got past the second chapter


----------



## Bambi (Mar 22, 2010)

Spinal22 said:


> Don't know if a thread of this is already created...^^;
> 
> So for you, who is the hardest videogames you've played (and maybe finished)?
> 
> ...


Hardest Video Games (in emphatic order)



 Call of Duty: Modern Warfare (on the highest difficulty, the last mission was a bitch + AI has soul vision)
 Duke Nukem 3D (on hardest difficulty)
 Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising (for being generally tedious and unnecessarly static on it's hardest setting.)
 Defense Grid (not because it's that much harder then people think, but competing with others on the Leaderboards is tough.)


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 23, 2010)

The newest Super Mario Bros game.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The newest Super Mario Bros game.



hehe.....haha! You're funny, you know that? 

but seriously, the unreleased Super Mario Bros. 2 from Japan kicked my ass around the corner and took my wallet. DX


----------



## Lobar (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ocarina of Time was a ridiculous game...beat after 4 years of having it..



That reminds me of the Master Quest edition released as a promo disc for GameCube when you preordered Wind Waker, which was the same game as OoT but with redesigned super-challenge dungeons.  I'm a "hardcore" gamer and still spent 2 years on that, because I refused to use a guide of any sort.

Yes, the Water Temple was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That reminds me of the Master Quest edition released as a promo disc for GameCube when you preordered Wind Waker, which was the same game but with redesigned super-challenge dungeons.  I'm a "hardcore" gamer and still spent 2 years on that, because I refused to use a guide of any sort.
> 
> Yes, the Water Temple was fucking ridiculous.



I bought that edition on it's own somehow.

Never been able to figure out Legend of Zelda dungeons for some reason without a guide, especially in the hardcore mode in the Gamecube edition.

I heard Demon's Souls will kick your ass like no other RPG.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 23, 2010)

I feel kinda bad when people are mentioning Master Quest and Majora's Mask. I admit that Majora's Mask was very challenging on the first run, but I still blew through them without much delay. But then again, I'm a LoZ Veteran.

Adventure of Link was indeed hard but Dark Link is a tool if you exploit the corner.

Then there's the original Zelda. The first quest was interesting enough, but the second quest changes the overworld, the dungeons, and the rules, with badder enemies to boot.

Speaking of Master Quest, was anyone else annoyed that Nintendo felt the need to censor Ganon's blood?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I heard Demon's Souls will kick your ass like no other RPG.



It IS very punishing and unforgiving of stupidity/mistakes in general.  It's not a matter of whether you will die or not, it's a matter of when and how often.  It's like a roguelike in that respect - you learn or you die.  Over and over.  And even then nothing's a guarantee.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

I tried Demon's Souls, and if you come from a background of endless DnD campaigns like I do it's not impossibly difficult.  It's all about being EXTREMELY cautious since attacks stun you, so even if you feel like a badass walking around in that platemail, know that the first two skeletons you meet could very well stun-lock you into a corner and kill your overconfident ass.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 24, 2010)

Nethack.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sQZuidKexBQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sQZuidKexBQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]​ 
Fuck this game.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Fuck this game.


Naturally, arcade games are designed to be obscenely hard. They want you popping in more quarters. :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 24, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Naturally, arcade games are designed to be obscenely hard. They want you popping in more quarters. :3



I'm fairly certain that's on consoles.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 24, 2010)

Typical Waixing game.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 24, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'm fairly certain that's on consoles.


 
I doubt a console game would have "INSERT COIN" flashing on the top right of the screen. :V


----------



## Tycho (Mar 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Nethack.



Try IVAN.


----------



## Azure (Mar 24, 2010)

Go ahead. Try it. You'll never win, or understand.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Fuck this game.



That wasn't even the TFB.

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/70iFdnI-xfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/70iFdnI-xfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Go ahead. Try it. You'll never win, or understand.



You bastard. I never wanted to relive this game. >:U


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 24, 2010)

Other then Waixing games, I would say the police level on the NES version of Terminator, well the whole game is impossible without save states.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 24, 2010)

MitchZer0 said:


> Other then Waixing games, I would say the police level on the NES version of Terminator, well the whole game is impossible without save states.



Back then, we were lucky to even have a password to continue our progress! [/getoffmylawn]


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Mar 24, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Hardest Video Games (in emphatic order)
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare



You haven't obviously tried to complete World at War on Veteran yet then.



I finished MW and MW2 on Veteran, MW2 wasn't a challenge, MW was more of a challenge, and I HATE THE DAMNED ASIANS WITH THEIR GRENADE SPAM in WaW

Hardest game I've played...hrm...I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Voltemand (Mar 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Go ahead. Try it. You'll never win, or understand.



I got to the graveyard, after I died the first time SHIT STARTED TO MAKE NO SENSE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Th0r (Mar 24, 2010)

those crazy hardcore japanese shmups

bullet hell games


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 24, 2010)

Night Caster. I had to start all over again because someone robbed us, I did beat it though.


----------



## Teco (Mar 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Go ahead. Try it. You'll never win, or understand.


 
Oh god what the fuck just happened, Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii--


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 25, 2010)

Dungeons and Dragons 2.5e, DMed by my big brother... Ah dear.


----------



## kraine (Mar 25, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow.

Just TRY to beat the elite four. D;


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 25, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I doubt a console game would have "INSERT COIN" flashing on the top right of the screen. :V



Well, I'm pretty sure it has a port, in that case. >.>


----------



## Lobar (Mar 25, 2010)

kraine said:


> Pokemon Yellow.
> 
> Just TRY to beat the elite four. D;



Yellow was just a special edition of Gen I and had the same Elite Four, didn't it?


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 25, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'm fairly certain that's on consoles.



Mushihimesama Futari is on consoles, yes, but that's a recording from the arcade unit.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 25, 2010)

Demon's Souls one I got to my 6th playthrough most enemies can one shot me from full health or at least put me to half health
Mega Man 9 is actually pretty hard to me.
COD World At War: Vetern mode is complete bull cause its nothing but gernade spam
The Ultimate DOOM: Chapter 4 Thy flesh consumed is fucking impossible x.x I mean you fight a Cyberdemon on the frist level x.x
Final Fantasy XIII: The later half of the game especially in Chapter 13. I had my party's main classes Maxed at level 9 and I still had problems with the final boss.
Super Ghouls and Ghosts:I have never been able to make very far
Golden Eye 007:00 Agent is insanely hard


----------



## Aden (Mar 25, 2010)

kraine said:


> Pokemon Yellow.
> 
> Just TRY to beat the elite four. D;



Pretty sure I cleared that entire game when I got it


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> Pretty sure I cleared that entire game when I got it


I don't think she can be serious.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 25, 2010)

Space Ace for the SNES. You know that old arcade game where it was basically a movie where you hit buttons at the right time or died, basically what we now call QTEs? Yeah, they ported that.

The SNES can't do FMV too well, though, so they made it into an action game. And they fucked up big-time.

For starters, you only get ONE hit before you die, checkpoints are rare, the screen is CONSTANTLY scrolling in different directions, and the controls are awful. Want to know how you shoot? You hit the B button to pull out your gun, fire with Y, and switch targets with X. For every enemy.

And that's not getting into the maze levels. In these, you have to fly around a Mode 7 maze to find a portal, and you get no map, and no way to tell where to go or where you are. Later in the game, you have a maze where you're over a pit, and touching the 'walls' will kill you instantly.

Oh yeah, you also have to do the game 'perfectly' to get the best ending, or else you get a black screen that basically says "Good job! But the princess says you can do better."


----------

